# Ear ache



## Bungee (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello,
I have posted on my thyroid problem a couple of times and am still awaiting a diagnosis. I am hyper with and infalmmed thyroid with multiple nodules. Tender neck for weeks on end now. Having my radioactive scan soon which will hopefully give me some answers and lead to treatment that will end my symptoms.
In the mean time, I know have developed an ear ache. Especially when I lay down. I read that this can sometimes happen with an inflammed thyroid.
Can this cause any ear damage? Anyone know why this happens?
Have been trying to hang on until my radioactive scan before exploring the ear thing so Dr. will have as much info as possible. But the pain has increased and is more frequent...so now I am wondering what is going on with this.
Thanks.:rolleyes:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Bungee said:


> Hello,
> I have posted on my thyroid problem a couple of times and am still awaiting a diagnosis. I am hyper with and infalmmed thyroid with multiple nodules. Tender neck for weeks on end now. Having my radioactive scan soon which will hopefully give me some answers and lead to treatment that will end my symptoms.
> In the mean time, I know have developed an ear ache. Especially when I lay down. I read that this can sometimes happen with an inflammed thyroid.
> Can this cause any ear damage? Anyone know why this happens?
> ...


Yeah; no kidding. Inflammation from thyroid can spread to the ear. Do you think your thyroid has grown some in the past few months?

Sometimes the thyroid can grow sublingual.

When is your RAIU?

I wonder if icing down the thyroid or taking NSAIDS would help?


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

is it just pain or do you think you might have an ear infection? I'd take something for the pain if you haven't already and get it checked out....I don't know if it'd cause damage, I"ve had tons of earaches and ear infections over the years and I still have my hearing, but please do get it checked.


----------



## Bungee (Jul 2, 2011)

Feels like a lot of pressure, especially when I lay down. Tylenol helps with the ear pain and neck tenderness ect. Seems like I have been living on that!
I am just wondering how they thyroid issue effects the ear now.
I have the radioactive uptake scan late this week...finally! It's just been hard going all these weeks feeling poorly and a jittery, sweaty mess! Then to have more symptoms develop on top of it makes me a bit nervous. I just want the scan done and to get some quick treatment.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Bungee said:


> Feels like a lot of pressure, especially when I lay down. Tylenol helps with the ear pain and neck tenderness ect. Seems like I have been living on that!
> I am just wondering how they thyroid issue effects the ear now.
> I have the radioactive uptake scan late this week...finally! It's just been hard going all these weeks feeling poorly and a jittery, sweaty mess! Then to have more symptoms develop on top of it makes me a bit nervous. I just want the scan done and to get some quick treatment.


I could not agree more; you need medical intervention. It has been a long time coming.

Hope you can share the RAIU results w/us when you get them. And wishing you all the best.


----------

